# Establecer comunicación entre un microcontrolador y un mouse ?



## jaikem (Jul 6, 2008)

que tal, soy un estudiante de electronica y ando en un proyecto de un carro seguidor de linea, el cual le implantaremos un mouse optico para que este detecte o trase la trayectoria valores que el microcontrolador pueda interpretar y lo almacene en algun registro o dispositivo" si es posible en el mismo microcontolador , wow, seria jenial" , y de esta forma realizar un sistema que a su vez compare los datos que nos arrojen los sensores con los datos almasenados los cuales fueron registrados por el mouse.


mi pregunta es,¿como hacer que el microcontrolador interpreta la señal "o de la pista dibujada por el mouse", que lenguaje utilizar o cual se utiliza?.¿como es que operan las dos salidas del mouse ( data, y el clock), es decir como es que trabajan?.

que lenguaje deberia utilizar?.y por ultimo, ¿cual es el protocolo de comunicacion de un mouse optico en dado caso de que utilize una programacion en visual basic para un pic 16f8?.

x cierto el mouse que estamos utilizando es un alaska, optico.
y el microcontrolador es un m68hc12.

puede ser un pic 16f8 o el microcontrolador hc12.

otra idea al cual me seria interesante aplicar, es la de utilizar el mouse como un control para un robot disparador, es decir; 

para tres servos.
*
para el servo 1.*

movimiento hacia delante controlara el movimiento de un servo en una direccion ( eje +y),
moviemiento hacia atras seria el eje - y.

*para el servo 2.*

movimiento hacia la izquierda hacia el eje - x seria el movimiento del segundo servo en una determinada posicion, y movimiento hacia derecha +x controlaria el movimiento en una direccion opuesta.

*servo 3.*

boton izquierdo seria el control de movimiento en una sola direccion de el tercer servo.

*para los tres servos*

y por ultimo el boton derecho restableceria todo el sistema a un estado inicial, es decir seria como un clear de todo el sistema, haria que cada uno de los servos regresara a su posicion inicial.

ojala y puedan responder mis dudas, se los agradeceria mucho. 

gracias.


----------



## azcalan (Jul 21, 2008)

bueno yo he realizado algunos proyectos similares y lo que mas te recomiendo es que utilices una cumputadora como interfas de comunicacion, hay algunos programas que te permiten crear aplicaciones que interpretan opciones en pantalla a datos para microcontroladores (visual basic en mi caso es el que utilizo) de esta manera se toman las capacidades de la computadora y con un simple protocolo rs232 de transferencia serial (en cual casi todos los micros pueden reconocer) se puede tranferir los datos correspondientes, revisa bien el tipo de microcontrolador que utilizas y si tiene la opcion de protocolo rs232 y conectando un max232 entre tu maquina y el microcontrolador tendras todo lo que necesitas

P.D. si lo que quieres es controlarlo en tiempo real coloca el max 232 cerca de la computadora y utiliza cables o en su caso modulos rf para comunicar los dispositivos.


----------

